# Maurten



## peter85 (Mar 7, 2017)

I heard about this drink over the summer when they were using it for the 2hr marathon attempt and I've heard a bit more about it recently, but I haven't seen heard from any people who actually use it. Looking for more info:

Basically, Maurten is a high carbohydrate sports drink (they have an 80gr/500ml and 40gr/500ml version) that claims to be palatable and, more strikingly, claims to get around molality problem of other hi-carb drinks by using some sort of "hydrogel".

Honestly - I'm a little skeptical. I haven't heard anyone like Stacy Sims or Alan Lim give their opinion on it and I haven't heard of anyone actually use it. I'm curious though, because a product like this would significantly ease problems with eating enough calories during longer MTB events. I'm considering forking over 50 euros for a box, but wanted to hear about any experiences on here first...


----------



## bootsie_cat (Nov 3, 2004)

Do you work for Maurten?


----------



## peter85 (Mar 7, 2017)

urg... no. Why?


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Interesting review demonstrating the formation of the hydrogel in the low Ph of the stomach.
The Maurten Hydrogels Review - Unbonk!
I don't work for them either


----------



## Pegleg81 (Aug 6, 2014)

Anybody have any thoughts? Would these be good to use just at the beginning of a long endurance race, or just toward the end, when hours of sport drink mixes start to take a toll? Or maybe for the entire race, say a 100 mile race?

I just got two packs and have a 140 mile road bike ride this weekend....maybe I'll be the guinea pig....Lol.


----------



## jbell (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't see what it is providing that Tailwind, or Infinit Nutrition doesn't. Maybe just that it is mixed in a bit less water, but I am not so sure that is a benefit.


----------



## zgxtreme (Mar 25, 2007)

Planning on trying it for an Epic Rides event after hearing it discussed on the Ask a Cycling Coach and MTB Podcasts. Apparently doesn’t have the taste or viscosity of other drinks or products so much more palatable.


----------



## jbell (Oct 2, 2009)

zgxtreme said:


> Planning on trying it for an Epic Rides event after hearing it discussed on the Ask a Cycling Coach and MTB Podcasts. Apparently doesn't have the taste or viscosity of other drinks or products so much more palatable.


Yep, Johnathan Lee seems to be a fan of it. I guess I must be odd b/c I actually enjoy the taste of Tailwind orange or the unflavored. But of course that is just me...


----------

